# Public Announcement from the Estate



## David Hoffman (Jul 27, 2004)

The Estate Remy A. Presas, our teacher of blessed memory, Grand Master and Founder of Modern Arnis, is currently conducting an inventory of property and assets. The executors are aware and informed that Professor often left property, including books, video tapes, weapons, certificates, awards and other items of value with various trusted students and friends. Several have already come forward to identify the property in their possession validating their integrity and honor. Others have not, presumably because they did not know who to contact. If you have any information that would be helpful in this effort to inventory the estate, please contact me by PM (private message) Official documentation will be a made available to those with business with the estate.

Thank you for your attention to this matter,

Datu David Hoffman, Executor
Estate of Remy A. Presas


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Datu Hoffman.

Keep us posted...

 :supcool:


----------

